# DAKOTA SADDLERY



## cghbuilder86 (Jul 24, 2008)

Anybody own any of their saddles? I have not seem them in person but on the website they look great! The prices are great for new saddles. I'm thinking about ordering one from somewhere I can send it back if dissatisfied. I just wanted to ask to see if I could get some feedback on them.

http://www.libertyleather.com/index.htm
http://www.dakotasaddlery.net/index.html


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

they are a great midlevel saddle. i remember them as being very comfortable; you would get many years out of one


----------



## Michigan Horse Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

I had a dokota show saddle with montana silver. I was very pleased with it. It was less expensive than some of the more popular name brands, yet looked and worked just as nicely.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Friend of mine got one and love it (it was ~900$).


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I just sold my Rocking R and came across a dealer for Dakota that is not too far from me. I'm looking for a good work saddle and Dakota seems like a good alternative. I'm going to look at his inventory this afternoon and let you know how I make out. If he is as knowledgeable as he seemed on the phone I'll give you his website - if not, I'll give you a warning.


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

My FAVORITE Saddle - please see all of my other posts about the Dakotas... I ride in the Walker Saddle. Go to http://gallopinggrape.com/search.aspx?find=dakota+walker I have tons of info on the bars, the make, the descriptions... ect. It is one of the rare few saddles that fit a multitude of horses.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Well I made the trip down to see the Dakota saddles - about 50 miles each way and worth the trip. Chuck really knows his stuff and has a lot of interesting stories too.

I brought two wire forms with me and we spent a lot of time looking at saddles and how they would fit my difficult gelding. I ended up with model 350 that had some options on it. I was satisfied with the price, the service, and the saddle itself. On a final note, there would be no problem bringing it back as long as it was still in new condition.

The saddle fit Judge like it was made for him. I'll ride it tomorrow.

The web site is: http://www.culturedcowboy.com/saddles/dakota/pages/d350.htm ask for Chuck and tell him Bill from West Pelzer told you about his saddles.


----------



## cghbuilder86 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the info people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm going to check out the links. 
Thanks!
Colby


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

We are a distributor for Dakota and our prices are just a bit less here www.GallopingGrape.com

Thanks!!!


----------

